# Hair texturizer question! Rusk Threads...



## soprettyburn1ngx (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey ladies and gents! I'm new here and this is my first post... I used to model for Rusk way back in the day and they had this amazing hair texturizer called Threads. I've tried and tried to find something similar since they went out of business, but haven't had any luck. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? 

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. <3 Thanks in advance!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 21, 2018)

(Moved to Hair and Nail Salon.)

You could try something like Bumble and bumble Thickening Dryspun Volume (it used to be called Dryspun Finish), Ouai's texturizing spray, Living Proof Full Dry Volume Blast or their Instant Texture Mist, IGK has a few texturizing sprays, Drybar Triple Sec,... there's a slew of them out there. You could even use a dry shampoo for this, if you wanted.

Since I've never used the Rusk one you mentioned, I don't know how similar any of them will be to that, but it wouldn't hurt to try a bunch and see what works for you now.


----------

